# Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.



## toe-b (20. Januar 2012)

Moin, 
ich habe gerade mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass Angeltreff Neustadt / Martins Angeltreff die Preise für den Bootsverleih erhöht hat oder zumindest die Preisstruktur geändert hat.
Früher waren es 45 € zzgl. Benzin + Hafengebühr und jetzt sind es 65 € inkl. 8 Liter Benzin...
Kalles Angelshop kostet mittlerweile auch 55 € ohne Benz.
Weiß jemand ob die jetzt kürzlich auch erhöht haben?

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Kennt jemand Alternativen?


----------



## BellyEnte (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Mahlzeit ...
und ich dachte ich irre mich!?  Ich war auch der festen Überzeugung das es früher günstiger war! Dann hab ich mich also doch nicht verguckt .. naja hoffe denen bricht jetzt nicht das ganze geschäft ein. 

Bis denn
ENTE


----------



## djoerni (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Wenn ich die 45,00 Euro Miete + 8 Liter Sprit rechne, komme ich auch auf knappe 60,00 Euro. Da finde ich 65,00 Euro all in ok.


----------



## toe-b (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



BellyEnte schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ...
> und ich dachte ich irre mich!?  Ich war auch der festen Überzeugung das es früher günstiger war! Dann hab ich mich also doch nicht verguckt .. naja hoffe denen bricht jetzt nicht das ganze geschäft ein.
> 
> Bis denn
> ENTE



Bist du nicht am Sonntag dort? Dann kannst du ja mal berichten was evtl. an Hafengebühren und Parkplatz evtl. noch zu den 65 € dazu kommt. Oder fährst du mit eigenem Boot?


----------



## toe-b (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



djoerni schrieb:


> Wenn ich die 45,00 Euro Miete + 8 Liter Sprit rechne, komme ich auch auf knappe 60,00 Euro. Da finde ich 65,00 Euro all in ok.



normalerweise habe ich immer ca 58 € inkl. allem bezahlt.
Da hieß es immer halber Tank verfahren...macht 58 €. Leider weiß ich nicht wie viel Liter das dann waren...


----------



## dickerchen (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



			
				toe-b schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich habe gerade mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass Angeltreff Neustadt /  Martins Angeltreff die Preise für den Bootsverleih erhöht hat oder  zumindest die Preisstruktur geändert hat.
> Früher waren es 45 € zzgl. Benzin + Hafengebühr und jetzt sind es 65 € inkl. 8 Liter Benzin...
> Kalles Angelshop kostet mittlerweile auch 55 € ohne Benz.


mal anders gefragt: 

was kostet ein Boot in der Anschaffung ?
was kostet ein Motor ?
was kostet die Liegeplatzgebühr ?
was kostet die Versicherung ?
was kostet die vorgeschriebene Sicherheitsausrüstung ?
was kostet das verfahrene Benzin ? 
was kostet mal eine Boots/Motorenwartung ? (denn keiner will mit Sicherheit rudern oder ?)
und was bekommt der Fiskus von 65 € bei einer Vermietung ?

Ich glaube das 65€ inkl. Benzin für 8 h Mietzeit mehr wie fair sind und wenn man die 65€ auch noch durch 3 teilt, ich kann es kaum ausrechnen was jeder pro Stunde für sein Hobby u. der Erholung bezahlt :q Jeder der ein eigenes Boot hat wird wissen was als Antwort hinter den ? steht u. wem es zu teuer ist kann sich ja mal ein kaufen


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



djoerni schrieb:


> Wenn ich die 45,00 Euro Miete + 8 Liter Sprit rechne, komme ich auch auf knappe 60,00 Euro. Da finde ich 65,00 Euro all in ok.



Die Rechnung stimmt nur wenn man die ganzen 8 Liter auch wirklich verfährt. Bekommt man den Rest Sprit dann mit oder bekommt man Geld zurück? Falls beides nicht zutrifft ist das schon ne ganz ordentliche Preiserhöhung.


----------



## gründler (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



dickerchen schrieb:


> was kostet die vorgeschriebene Sicherheitsausrüstung ?


 


http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=29086



#h


----------



## toe-b (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Die Rechnung stimmt nur wenn man die ganzen 8 Liter auch wirklich verfährt. Bekommt man den Rest Sprit dann mit oder bekommt man Geld zurück? Falls beides nicht zutrifft ist das schon ne ganz ordentliche Preiserhöhung.



das ist halt die Frage...
deswegen würde mich ja mal interessieren wieviel Liter ich sonst verfahren habe (jedes Mal halber Tank lt. Angeltreff)...
und wie gesagt lag ich komplett immer bei ca 58 €.


----------



## BellyEnte (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Ja ihr habt recht, 65 Euro All in ist ein Fairer Kurs .. wer lesen kann .. ;-) Und zur Frage ob ich am Sonntag in Neustadt bin: Leider nicht, keine Zeit, buuh! 
Gruß Ente


----------



## toe-b (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



BellyEnte schrieb:


> Ja ihr habt recht, 65 Euro All in ist ein Fairer Kurs .. wer lesen kann .. ;-) Und zur Frage ob ich am Sonntag in Neustadt bin: Leider nicht, keine Zeit, buuh!
> Gruß Ente



Ja, aber wenn man im Schnitt vllt 10 Liter verbraucht und dann noch die Hafengebühr dazu kommt, liegt man anstatt 58  € plötzlich bei 70 €. Und das wären dann satte 20 % Preiserhöhung.
Aber mal abwarten...


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Moin,

da gebe ich Klaus Recht......wenn man den Sprit eben verfährt oder bei Rückgabe des Bootes anders "vergütet" bekommt........
Vorher (bei 45,-Euro zzgl. Sprit) hat man den verbrauchten Sprit bezahlt, jetzt bezahlt man eben erstmal 8 L, auch wenn man sie nicht verbraucht........und wenn dann noch die Hafengebühr draufkommt ist es doch schon eine erhebliche Erhöhung.
Muss eben jeder selbst wissen, denn wie schon gesagt wurde, auf mehrere Angler verteilt "fällt es eben nicht so extrem auf"|rolleyes
Evtl. hätte man Erhöhungen in kleinen Schritten über einen längeren Zeitraum machen sollen, dann wären sie nicht so "extrem" aufgefallen.......aber da ist heutzutage die " Hemmschwelle" weggefallen und man handelt (und entschuldigt sein Handeln )nach dem Motto "es wird ja alles teurer" 

Aber der Markt wird es schon regeln.......


----------



## HD4ever (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

in gegensatz zu den Kosten eines eigenen Bootes ist das doch akzetabel - vor allem wenn geteilt durch 2 oder 3 ... |rolleyes
für die Wartungskosten die demnächst für meinen Motor anstehen könnte ich einige male nen Boot leihen :c


----------



## celler (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Wenn es bei den 65 Euro all inkl. bleibt, hat sich da nicht viel geändert, ich hab sonst auch immer um die 60 Euro bezahlt.
Eine Preiserhöhung ist auch dort angepasst, wenn man allein die Spritkosten an der Tankstelle anschaut, dort meckert auch keiner...

Deswegen steh ich da voll und ganz hinter und würde mir auch weiterhin dort ein Boot leihen,. Allein wegen der fast Fisch Garantie die man in der Neustädter Bucht hat.


----------



## Axtwerfer (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

@ celler  an der Tankstelle wird reichlich gemeckert, ich habe bis jetzt noch niemand getroffen der mit den Spritpreisen zufrieden war.|krach: Klar ist es "günstiger" wenn man sich das Leihboot zu 2,3,4 Leuten teilt, das konnte man auch vor der Preiserhöhung. Ich finde den Aufschlag doch ganz schön hoch. Wir sind auch oft fast den ganzen Tag mit Motorkraft gefahren und haben nie mehr wie 5-6 Liter verbraucht, daher ist die Pauschale von 8 Litern zu hoch.

Wenn jemand 1-2 mal im Jahr nach Neustadt zum Angeln fährt, ist es aber immer noch ein relativ preiswerte Angeln.
( Kutter ist ja auch nicht billiger)

Für diejenigen die es aber öfter nach Neustadt treibt, wäre ein eigenes Boot doch vorteilhafter, allein schon der unabhängigkeit wegen, da ja an schönen Tagen der Bootsverleih ausgebucht ist.

Im übrigen kann man ja ein Eigenes Boot auch zu zweit oder dritt finanzieren, da man ja sowiso seltenst allein auf der Ostsee rumschippert.


----------



## celler (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Ich fahre nur 2-3 mal an die Küste zum angeln.
Bin gerade trotzdem dabei mir mein eigenes Boot zu kaufen, so bin ich unabhängig von allen Preiserhöhungen ;-)

Wie gesagt, wenn es bei den 65 Euro bleibt ist das in Ordnung, kommt noch was drauf, ist es zu schnell zu teuer geworden.....


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



celler schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn es bei den 65 Euro bleibt ist das in Ordnung, kommt noch was drauf, ist es zu schnell zu teuer geworden.....



Der Eine hats und der Andere muß eben rechnen. Genau auf solche Leute wie dir wurde gesetzt bei einer Preiserhöhung von ungefähr 10%. Wenn die Löhne man so schnell steigen würden wie die Kosten fürs Angeln. Es ist ja nicht nur die Leihgebühr gestiegen sondern die Wattwürmer kosten nun Teilweise auch schon 22-27 Cent statt vorher einheitlich 20 Cent. Pilker und Co werden auch nicht billiger, hat man mal für den Kieler Blitz 5,- DM gezahlt kostet er nun 5,- €. 

Wie gesagt... der eine hats und der Andere eben nicht und muß sich somit einschränken.


----------



## Hybrid (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Mioin.

Und weil es der Verleiher eben auch nicht hat muss er eben teurer werden- logisch und für mich völlig ok.

Gruß H.


----------



## dickerchen (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



			
				Hybrid schrieb:
			
		

> Mioin.
> 
> Und weil es der Verleiher eben auch nicht hat muss er eben teurer werden- logisch und für mich völlig ok.
> 
> Gruß H.


#6 genau so ist es  keiner (naja fast keiner ) macht eine Preiserhöhung weil er sich noch mehr Gewinn erhoft, meistens ist es doch so das die Bertriebs oder Nebenkosten gestiegen sind (wie bei uns zu hause ja auch #q) und die werden dann mal einfach weiter gegeben.


----------



## Keule1988 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Wobei bei der Ausleihquote gerechnet durch Ausfall + aufschlag an Sprit den er nimmt . Ist es eindeutig zuviel ! Er setzt dadrauf das 3 oder mehr leute in der Nussschale sitzen ! da geht das dann aber wer gerne alleine fährt oder zu 2. wird das langsam zu teuer ! Die kosten im Hafen sind im gegensatz dazu weniger gestiegen. 
Desweiteren die Kosten was an Reperaturen anfallen sind im Vergleich gering ! Viele sachen kann man selber machen und sind wenigZeitaufwendig ! das einzige was mal 400 Euro kostet ist die Überholung des Motors ! Aber gerechnet auf die Betriebstunden also max einmal jährlich. Verdient er sich schon eine Goldene Nase! Und das kann keiner bestreiten. Wie sein Angelgeschäft läuft kann ich nicht sagen da er mir zb zu teuer ist. 
Und nach dem was ich da erlebt habe fast 3 stunden Ausfall weil der Motor einen defekt hatte und dann trotzdem den vollen Preis bezahlen ! Da war für mich klar alleine fahre ich da nie mehr ! Wenn sich mal ein grüppchen zusammen findet ok aber 65 Euro da kann ich auch einen Tag mit der SEHO fahren udn habe noch essen Gratis dazu !


----------



## Cashek (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Euroeinführung ist ja nun schon 10 Jahr her, aber trotzdem: damals kostete es 50 Mark und 20 fürs Echolot, sind 35 Euronen.
sind bei 55 Euro 65% Aufschlag.
Da hält die Preissteigerung, die in der Zeit im allgemeinen Warenkorb sattgefunden hat, nicht mit. Hier fanden die Preissteigerungen besonders wegen höherer Energiepreise statt und die sind in der Rechnung nicht enthalten, weil der Preis exl. Benzin ist.
Also ist der Preis zu hoch und ist Abzocke für solche Nußschalen.#h


----------



## Macker (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Das beste wird sein Ihr kauft euch selbst ein Boot.
Von der "Gesparten" Kohle macht Ihr dann nen Bootsverleih auf.
Vermietet die Kähne dann fürn Fuffi und setzt euch in 2 bis3 Jahren zur Ruhe.
Kost ja nix son Kahn und Kaputt geht da auch nichts.
Das Leihboote immer Pfleglich behandelt werden weiss auch jeder.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## dickerchen (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



			
				Cashek schrieb:
			
		

> Euroeinführung ist ja nun schon 10 Jahr her, aber trotzdem: damals kostete es 50 Mark und 20 fürs Echolot, sind 35 Euronen.


 Da hat ein Brot ca. 2 D Mark gekostet und jetzt kostet ein Brot 2,50 €, leider brauchst du das Brot und nicht das Boot 



			
				Macker schrieb:
			
		

> Das beste wird sein Ihr kauft euch selbst ein Boot.
> Von der "Gesparten" Kohle macht Ihr dann nen Bootsverleih auf.
> Vermietet die Kähne dann fürn Fuffi und setzt euch in 2 bis3 Jahren zur Ruhe.
> Kost ja nix son Kahn und Kaputt geht da auch nichts.
> ...


 Bin ganz deiner Meinung #6


----------



## guifri (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



Macker schrieb:


> Das beste wird sein Ihr kauft euch selbst ein Boot.
> Von der "Gesparten" Kohle macht Ihr dann nen Bootsverleih auf.
> Vermietet die Kähne dann fürn Fuffi und setzt euch in 2 bis3 Jahren zur Ruhe.
> Kost ja nix son Kahn und Kaputt geht da auch nichts.
> ...



Genau. Da kann man sich doch glatt eine goldene Nase verdienen. Komisch, dass das nicht mehr machen mit der Bootsvermietung. #c


----------



## Cashek (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



dickerchen schrieb:


> Da hat ein Brot ca. 2 D Mark gekostet und jetzt kostet ein Brot 2,50 €, leider brauchst du das Brot und nicht das Boot
> 
> Das macht es nicht besser, oder?


----------



## Astarod (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Da ist man wieder beim für und wieder.
Wie oft fährt man raus,wo wohnt man?
Mit wieviel Leuten teilt man sich den Spass?
Diese Boote sind nur Schalen mir nem 6er dran und die kosten nicht die Welt inc. Trailer.Auch die Wartung kostet nicht ein Vermögen,ich für meinen Teil habe mir ein Kleinboot gekauft und habe jetzt nicht mehr solchen ärger,wenn ich los will,hänge ich es an und los gehts!


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



Macker schrieb:


> Das beste wird sein Ihr kauft euch selbst ein Boot.
> Von der "Gesparten" Kohle macht Ihr dann nen Bootsverleih auf.
> Vermietet die Kähne dann fürn Fuffi und setzt euch in 2 bis3 Jahren zur Ruhe.
> Kost ja nix son Kahn und Kaputt geht da auch nichts.
> ...



Verdienen werden die Verleiher schon was dran sonst würden sie es nicht mehr machen. Ich persönlich würde nichts gegen eine Erhöhung von 5,-€ haben. ABER es so zu machen das der Spritpreis auf einmal inkl. ist, finde ich doch etwas "komisch". 
Es verdient dadurch IMMER der Verleiher da nicht mehr als 8 Liter verfahren werden können sondern stets weniger.
In der Saison werden die Boote so gut wie ausgebucht sein. 
Gehen wir einfach mal von 100 Tagen im Jahr aus... ergo ist das Gespann schon nach 1 Jahr bezahlt. Nun kommen nur noch die laufenden Kosten wie Liegeplatz und Wartung hinzu.

Wenn ich dort wohnen würde und die Möglichkeit hätte einen Verleih zu machen, ich würde es machen.




> Das beste wird sein Ihr kauft euch selbst ein Boot.



Genau das hab ich gemacht :m


----------



## antonio (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



Cashek schrieb:


> Euroeinführung ist ja nun schon 10 Jahr her, aber trotzdem: damals kostete es 50 Mark und 20 fürs Echolot, sind 35 Euronen.
> sind bei 55 Euro 65% Aufschlag.
> Da hält die Preissteigerung, die in der Zeit im allgemeinen Warenkorb sattgefunden hat, nicht mit. Hier fanden die Preissteigerungen besonders wegen höherer Energiepreise statt und die sind in der Rechnung nicht enthalten, weil der Preis exl. Benzin ist.
> Also ist der Preis zu hoch und ist Abzocke für solche Nußschalen.#h



hast du dir so nen warenkorb schon mal angeguckt?
ich sag dazu nur : traue keiner statistik, die du nicht selber gefälscht hast.

mach doch ganz einfach mal ne kalkulation was so ein boot kostet, dann siehst du ob es abzocke ist oder nicht.

antonio


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Leute die Boote waren regelmäßig ausgebucht und werden es auch in Zukunft sein.

Grüße!


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Wenn all inclusive dann immer schön den Restsprit + Reservekanister mit zum Auto nehmen und im eigenen Tank verschwinden lassen , sofern kein Diesel .


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Verdienen werden die Verleiher schon was dran sonst würden sie es nicht mehr machen. Ich persönlich würde nichts gegen eine Erhöhung von 5,-€ haben. ABER es so zu machen das der Spritpreis auf einmal inkl. ist, finde ich doch etwas "komisch".
> Es verdient dadurch IMMER der Verleiher da nicht mehr als 8 Liter verfahren werden können sondern stets weniger.
> In der Saison werden die Boote so gut wie ausgebucht sein.
> Gehen wir einfach mal von 100 Tagen im Jahr aus... ergo ist das Gespann schon nach 1 Jahr bezahlt. Nun kommen nur noch die laufenden Kosten wie Liegeplatz und Wartung hinzu.
> ...


 

Genau so sieht das aus .


----------



## onyx134 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Naja auch die haben eine Inflation und die muss getilgt werden...Würde auch zu gerne nen Verleih da oben aufmachen. Leider hat das bei mir mit den 9mio im Lotto nicht geklappt. Die haben die falschen Zahlen gezogen...


----------



## raubangler (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

das sind freie marktpreise.
und die sind per definition immer fair.


----------



## bensihari (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Moin zusammen,

ich bin mir sicher, dass die direkt an den Booten nichts verdienen. Das läuft über zusätzlich verkauftes im Laden. Die Boote müssen gewartet werden. Dann gibt es ne ganze Menge Leute, die mal ne Schraube auf den Sandbänken zerschießen! Ich weiß aus erster Hand, dass da nichts hängen bleibt. Ist nur ein Service um die Leute nach Neustadt zu holen...


----------



## antonio (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

da bleibt schon was hängen umsonst macht das keiner auch nicht nur um leute in den laden zu holen.
und für zerschossene schrauben gibts versicherungen bzw. schäden hat der verursacher zu zahlen.
wie gesagt jeder soll doch mal rechnen.
bei der rechnung aber nicht wie ein privatmann rechnen.
ihk, berufsgenossenschaft alle versicherungen und steuern etc  mit einbeziehen.
und wenn es kein reiner bootsverleiher ist, wirds noch schwieriger.
also nicht nur immer meckern sondern erst mal hinter die kulissen gucken.

antonio


----------



## onyx134 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

So ist das. Bei im Schnitt 80/Tag/Boot und ca.100 Tagen vollvermietung sind das 8000 Euro. Bei 5 Booten 40.000€ ich denke dass da eine Marge von 40-50% realistisch ist. Wenn das Boot bezahlt ist.


----------



## antonio (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



onyx134 schrieb:


> So ist das. Bei im Schnitt 80/Tag/Boot und ca.100 Tagen vollvermietung sind das 8000 Euro. Bei 5 Booten 40.000€ ich denke dass da eine Marge von 40-50% realistisch ist. Wenn das Boot bezahlt ist.



so jetzt zieh mal die kosten ab aber alle.

antonio


----------



## antonio (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

nur mal so ne kleine liste die noch nicht vollständig sein muß:

sprit
unterhaltung der boote und technik
versicherung der boote
betriebshaftpflicht
krankenkasse
rente
berufsgenossenschaft
ihk
gewerbesteuer
mwst
steuerberater
bankkosten
hafenkosten
einkommenssteuer

nur mal so das grobe, da kommt schon ne menge zusammen.

antonio


----------



## Samdeek (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Also ich sehe die 65€ auch vollkommen ok.
Ich selber hab mir jetzt auch ein Boot zugelegt, eins hab ich aber erst später gemerkt.
Boot war schnell gekauft 2000€ später hatte ich ein klasse boot und weitere 800€ später einen Trailer.
4ps Motor war mit dabei, 2 Ausfahretn später war der auch im Ar***! also ging es los, besorgungen tätigen.
Hier mal kurz was mich das so gekostet hat

Boot 2000€
Motor1. 1200€ 4 Takter Honda
Motor2. 800€ 2 Takter Reserve Yamaha
Trailer 800€
Versicherrung 90€
Rutenhalter 120€
Lenkung erneuert 230€
Externe schaltung 300€
Driftsack 20€
Echolot 400€
GPS 200€
Seekarte 220€
Anker + kette + Seil 90€
Bootslack 70€
= 6540€
+ unzählige Arbeitsstunden.

Achso fast vergessen die Garage inder das boot steht kommt mit monatlich 35€ dazu.

Hey mal im ernst 65€ ist lächerlich.... und das durch 3 21€ hmmmm naja ich denk da muss man nicht mehr viel dazu sagen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



> Boot 2000€
> Motor1. 1200€ 4 Takter Honda
> Motor2. 800€ 2 Takter Reserve Yamaha
> Trailer 800€
> ...



Jederzeit spontan raus fahren zu können = unbezahlbar #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



Samdeek schrieb:


> Also ich sehe die 65€ auch vollkommen ok.
> Ich selber hab mir jetzt auch ein Boot zugelegt, eins hab ich aber erst später gemerkt.
> Boot war schnell gekauft 2000€ später hatte ich ein klasse boot und weitere 800€ später einen Trailer.
> 4ps Motor war mit dabei, 2 Ausfahretn später war der auch im Ar***! also ging es los, besorgungen tätigen.
> ...


 
Hi Samdeek,

mal ehrlich.......einiges von dem Zubehör, was du hier aufzählst, ist bei einem Leihboot nicht dabei, oder?
Ich glaube auch, dass wenn von den aufgezählten Sachen an einem Leihboot etwas kaputt geht, ist es nicht alles gleichzeitig, sondern über einen gewissen Zeitraum und in der Zwischenzeit fährt das Boot "Bares" ein .

Bezueglich eigenem Boot.......jeder, der sich so eine "Unabhängigkeit" zulegt, egal wie gross oder wieviel PS oder was auch immer, sollte sich im Klaren sein, dass es das nicht umsonst gibt......|kopfkrat

Aber nochmal zum Thema..... wie gesagt, da jetzt 8 L Sprit inkl. sind und wohl selten alles verfahren wird.......ist die Erhöhung "nicht ganz unerheblich....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Es gibt Diskussionen, die kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...#c!

1. Angebot und Nachfrage unter Berücksichtigung des örtlichen Wettbewerbs ergibt einen Preis und dieser ist frei zu gestalten. Der Kunde akzeptiert oder akzeptiert es nicht! Ist finde ich total einfach zu verstehen...

2. Bei einem durchschnittlichen Verbrauch in den letzten Jahren von 8 Litern bei der Vermietung ergibt dieses einen "all inklusiv Preis". Das ist doch schon einmal kundenfreundlich und überschaubar. 

3. Der Preis ist seit Jahren stabil! Bei einer durchschnittlichen Preissteigerung von 3% p.a. würde das - begonnen 2006 - einen Preis von 55,35 Euro exklusiv Benzin bedeuten. Wenn ich jetzt den Preis vom Sprit (1,50 Euro/ Liter) dazurechne, wurde mit der jetzigen Preiserhöhung noch nicht einmal die jährliche Preissteigerung aufgefangen... Und im Freizeitbereich liegt die durchschnittliche Preissteigerung > 3% (schon mal die Entwicklung der Urlaubspreise in den letzten Jahren verfolgt, von Schwimmbädern oder Freizeitparks?)!

4. Wenn Ihr einen Mietwagen habt inkl. 100 Km, aber nur 50 Km gefahren seid- was macht Ihr dann? 1 Stunde durch den nächsten Kreisverkehr fahren? 

5. Ich habe jahrelang eigene (verschiedene) Boote gehabt. Ich kenne die Kosten und bin zu Leihbooten gewechselt, da bei 10 x p.a. mit dem Boot angeln Leihboote wesentlich günstiger sind. Auch nach dieser Preiserhöhung. Bei 10 x angeln im Jahr, kommt die Leihgebühr günstiger als die Kosten für Wartung, Tüv vom Trailer, Inspektion der Rettungswesten, Verschleiß und Slip- bzw. Liegeplatzgebühr...Die Anschaffung ist nicht berücksichtigt!Und die Preise die hier genannt werden sind doch lächerlich! Ein Boot Crescent 465 liegt neu bei ca. 4.500.- Euro ohne Extras.Dann der Motor für 1.600.- Euro plus diverses Zubehör. Da kommen schnell 7.000.- - 8.000.- Euro zusammen. Naja, und bei Euren Rechnungen fehlt die Berücksichtigung des Finanzamtes. Die gucken nämlich auch zu. Ist nix mit Brutto = Netto auf Tasche in Deutschland...:m.
Auch wenn man mit dem eigenen Boot flexibler ist- das war mir die Mehrkosten nicht wert.

6. Sucht doch einmal ein günstigeres Angebot...

Das musste ich mal loswerden!


----------



## Samdeek (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

@angelnrolfman
Natürlich geht da nicht alles auf nen schlag kaputt und all das was ich mit mir führe ist auch nicht bei einem leihbot!
schon mal garnicht bei einem boot für 65€ am tag!
Leihen ist gut aber wie Torski schon sagt es geht nichts drüber wenn du auf windfinder.com schaust siehst das das wetter morgen gut wird und du einfach los kannst.
Du hast keine einschränkungen vom vermieter....
Du kannst bis in den sonnenuntergang fahren.... himmlisch schön....
Die Technik ist meist beim eigenen hochwertiger und damit kennt man sich auch aus!
Ein eigenes Boot ist klasse aber es kostet defenetief mehr als eine Leihjolle, wer sagt das ein eigenes günstiger ist der muss schon 50 mal im Jahr auf der See sein, das sich ein eigenes nach 10 Jahren rentiert....
So aber wenn man nun ein eigenes hat dann kostet dich nur die Slippe und der Parkplatz einen kleinen obulus und das wars dann auch schon.

Ich mach da mal einen eigenen Thread auf bin echt auf die ansichten gespannt die ihr so vertritt


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Das ist der Markt.
Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis oberhalb der reinen Kostenkalkulation.
Das Angebot liegt vor - es gibt keine Verpflichtung dieses anzunehmen. Es gibt aber auch ( noch ) keinen Artikel im Grundgesetz, der das Recht auf ein Leihboot zum Wunschpreis sicherstellt.
Petri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch ( noch ) keinen Artikel im Grundgesetz, der das Recht auf ein Leihboot zum Wunschpreis sicherstellt.
> Petri


 
Wer weiß, was unser Bundespräsident schon alles plant...:vik:! Leihboot inkl. Kochbuch für alle Angler an Bord oder so...


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

oder Steuer für Bootsmotoren!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> oder Steuer für Bootsmotoren!


 
Was wiederum eine Erhöhung der Preise bei Bootsvermietern zur Folge hätte...:m.


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



Samdeek schrieb:


> @angelnrolfman
> Natürlich geht da nicht alles auf nen schlag kaputt und all das was ich mit mir führe ist auch nicht bei einem leihbot!
> schon mal garnicht bei einem boot für 65€ am tag!
> Leihen ist gut aber wie Torski schon sagt es geht nichts drüber wenn du auf windfinder.com schaust siehst das das wetter morgen gut wird und du einfach los kannst.
> ...


Hi Samdeek,

ich kenne diese Unabhängigkeit........das brauchst du mir nicht zu sagen, ich habe mein Boot vor drei Jahren verkauft. (Hatte es zu wenig genutzt!)
Aber wie schonmal gesagt, es wird sich alles regeln, sollte es nicht angenommen werden, werden die Anbieter reagieren müssen (was ich nicht glaube, denn wer sitzt am "längeren Hebel? ).......
nur mag ich es nicht, wenn einige hier die "enormen" Kosten aufzählen......wenn es sich nicht lohnen würde.......#c. und den Schritt auf 65,-Euro fand ich schon "interessant". Jetzt schreibt man, die 8L sind der Durchschnittsverbrauch u.s.w. und es wäre "kundenfreundlich". Viele aber sagen, sie hätten meistens weniger verbraucht?!

Soll aber jeder halten wie er mag


----------



## mathei (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Jederzeit spontan raus fahren zu können = unbezahlbar #6


genau das ist es mit dem eigenen boot.und wenn nicht den preis schlucken und fertig|wavey:


----------



## antonio (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Samdeek,
> 
> ich kenne diese Unabhängigkeit........das brauchst du mir nicht zu sagen, ich habe mein Boot vor drei Jahren verkauft. (Hatte es zu wenig genutzt!)
> Aber wie schonmal gesagt, es wird sich alles regeln, sollte es nicht angenommen werden, werden die Anbieter reagieren müssen (was ich nicht glaube, denn wer sitzt am "längeren Hebel? ).......
> ...



klar verdienen die dran ist ja auch sinn und zweck eines geschäftes.
nur wenn sie sich ne goldene nase verdienen würden oder es ne goldgrube wäre, würden die bootsverleihe wie pilze aus dem boden schießen.
und viele sagen sie hätten weniger verbraucht sagt gar nix aus.
da braucht man schon konkrete zahlen von allen und die hat in der regel nur der verleiher.
wer sind denn viele sind es die meisten oder gar nur 20% oder 90%, das wird hier keiner wissen.
und verleiher ist nicht gleich verleiher.
bei einem mit 20 booten muß pro boot ein geringerer gewinn abfallen als bei einem mit 5 booten als beispiel also werden es auch etwas andere preise sein.
ebenso ob es ein reiner bootsverleiher ist oder ob er noch andere einnahmequellen hat.
wie schon gesagt rechnet mal alle kosten zusammen, mancher wird staunen was dann zum schluß noch übrig bleibt, und das sind eben auch nur werte im günstigen fall,da ausfalltage eben nicht imer genau kalkuliert werden können, also wird ein verleiher die einsatztage immer etwas herunterschrauben um dieses risiko abzufedern.

antonio


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



antonio schrieb:


> bei einem mit 20 booten muß pro boot ein geringerer gewinn abfallen als bei einem mit 5 booten als beispiel also werden es auch etwas andere preise sein.
> ebenso ob es ein reiner bootsverleiher ist oder ob er noch


 
Hallo Antonio,

das kann man kaufmännisch so nicht stehen lassen! Warum sollte das so sein, dass bei 20 Booten weniger Gewinn anfallen muss? Größer bedeutet nicht gleich weniger Marge...Das beste und aktuellste Beispiel ist Schlecker! Kosten müssen gedeckt werden, das ist einfach so. Natürlich kann man - wenn man die Kosten gedeckt hat - mit einem niedrigeren Preis und einer großen Anzahl an Booten als Multiplikator mehr Gewinn erreichen. Jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass 20 Boote ausreichen, um glücklich oder gar reich zu werden...Aus diesem Grund wird es bei Bootsvermietern keine großen Preisunterschiede geben- außer nach oben, schaut doch einmal rund um Fehmarn (70.- € bis 85.- € exkl. Benzin). Und auch auf Fehmarn ist die Auslastung gut. Im übrigen ist es egal, ob nur Bootsvermieter oder noch andere Einnahmequellen vorhanden sind.

Und um noch einmal das Thema mit der Spritmenge von 8 Litern anzusprechen: Ich habe bisher immer um die 10 Liter verbrannt. Liegt eventuell daran, dass wir a) viel schleppen und b) nicht vor der Haustür fischen. Das tun alle und die Ergebnisse sind ja bekannt. Das zählt bekanntlich nicht nur auf der Ostsee, sondern an allen Gewässern. Der kürzeste Weg ist am stärksten frequentiert...


----------



## toe-b (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

und? war jemand mal die letzten Tage los mit einem Boot vom Angeltreff und kann berichten wie da jetzt genau abgerechnet wird?


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hallo Antonio,
> 
> das kann man kaufmännisch so nicht stehen lassen! Warum sollte das so sein, dass bei 20 Booten weniger Gewinn anfallen muss? Größer bedeutet nicht gleich weniger Marge...Das beste und aktuellste Beispiel ist Schlecker! Kosten müssen gedeckt werden, das ist einfach so. Natürlich kann man - wenn man die Kosten gedeckt hat - mit einem niedrigeren Preis und einer großen Anzahl an Booten als Multiplikator mehr Gewinn erreichen. Jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass 20 Boote ausreichen, um glücklich oder gar reich zu werden...Aus diesem Grund wird es bei Bootsvermietern keine großen Preisunterschiede geben- außer nach oben, schaut doch einmal rund um Fehmarn (70.- € bis 85.- € exkl. Benzin). Und auch auf Fehmarn ist die Auslastung gut. Im übrigen ist es egal, ob nur Bootsvermieter oder noch andere Einnahmequellen vorhanden sind.
> 
> Und um noch einmal das Thema mit der Spritmenge von 8 Litern anzusprechen: Ich habe bisher immer um die 10 Liter verbrannt. Liegt eventuell daran, dass wir a) viel schleppen und b) nicht vor der Haustür fischen. Das tun alle und die Ergebnisse sind ja bekannt. Das zählt bekanntlich nicht nur auf der Ostsee, sondern an allen Gewässern. Der kürzeste Weg ist am stärksten frequentiert...



nicht weniger gewinn sondern weniger gewinn pro boot.
ganz einfach wenn ich als unternehmer als beispiel im monat sagen wir mal 3000 € gewinn haben will, macht das schon nen unterschied ob ich 5 oder 20 boote vermieten kann.
bei 5 booten muß mehr pro boot abfallen als bei 20.
so hatte ich das gemeint.
und die zahlen sollten nur als beispiel dienen.
wenn ich jetzt neben der vermietung noch andere geschäftszweige habe kann der gewinn pro boot noch geringer ausfallen und damit der mietpreis.

antonio


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Auch wenn jemand noch andere Einnahmequellen hat- ein (guter) Kaufmann macht nur dass, was sich für ihn lohnt. Vom Service allein kann man seine Brötchen morgens beim Bäcker nicht bezahlen- der möchte Euros (meiner hier im Ort auf jeden Fall).

Wie auch immer, ich halte die Preise immer noch für angemessen...


----------



## antonio (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Auch wenn jemand noch andere Einnahmequellen hat- ein (guter) Kaufmann macht nur dass, was sich für ihn lohnt. Vom Service allein kann man seine Brötchen morgens beim Bäcker nicht bezahlen- der möchte Euros (meiner hier im Ort auf jeden Fall).
> 
> Wie auch immer, ich halte die Preise immer noch für angemessen...



ist ja richtig, nur lohnen muß nicht immer gleich direkte kohle bedeuten.
und es hat ja keiner gesagt, daß er es für lau machen muß/soll.
nur man kann eben auf grund der verschiedensten voraussetzungen eben auch seine preise dementsprechend gestalten.

antonio


----------



## Palerado (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*

Komische Diskussion.
Wenn der Vermieter weiterhin die gleiche Anzahl an Tagen ausgebucht ist hat er alles richtig gemacht. Ihm wird es schlichtweg egal sein ob einige sich die Boote jetzt nicht mehr leisten können, solange es andere gibt die sie dann mieten.

Sollte die Anzahl der Vermietungen jetzt zurück gehen (was ich kaum glaube) dann hat er wohl einen Fehler gemacht.

Daniel


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



Palerado schrieb:


> Komische Diskussion.
> Wenn der Vermieter weiterhin die gleiche Anzahl an Tagen ausgebucht ist hat er alles richtig gemacht. Ihm wird es schlichtweg egal sein ob einige sich die Boote jetzt nicht mehr leisten können, solange es andere gibt die sie dann mieten.
> 
> Sollte die Anzahl der Vermietungen jetzt zurück gehen (was ich kaum glaube) dann hat er wohl einen Fehler gemacht.
> ...


 
Auch das ist nicht ganz richtig...

...denn wenn er bei den bisherigen Preisen nicht kostendeckend arbeiten konnte (was ich glaube), ist er gezwungen die Preise zu erhöhren. D.h. wenn er vorher bei der Vermietung ein Minus gemacht hat, musste er je reagieren. Dann also lieber ein paar Boote weniger vermieten (und evtl. die Flotte verkleinern) und dabei Geld verdienen, als regelmäßig alle Boote zu vermieten und am Ende des Tages ein Minus in der Kasse zu haben. Wird das neue (kostendeckende) Angebot nicht von den Kunden angenommen, wird dieser Zweig unter Umständen gar eingestellt (was ich nicht glaube oder hoffe...!). So ist das im Leben...


----------



## Bigfish-HH (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Preiserhöhung Bootsvermieter Neustadt i. H.*



dickerchen schrieb:


> mal anders gefragt:
> 
> was kostet ein Boot in der Anschaffung ?
> was kostet ein Motor ?
> ...




Also das Boot ein  Crescent 470 kostet neu knapp unter 4000 Euro, der Tohatsu mit 5 PS wenn man Glück hat 800 Euro neu, sonst 1200.

-Liegeplatz 300 Euro.

Verbrauch bei Volllast ca. 2,5 L/h

Ich bin immer für kaufen denn Leihen hat sich für mich noch nie gelohnt.

könnt euch aber freuen, es gibt ein neues Gesetzt das es zuläst Sportboote bis 15 PS und bis 25  Km/h ohne Führerschein zu führen.


----------

